# Laminate Flooring



## Miranda (4 Jul 2011)

Would anyone have an idea of the cost of providing and/or laying a laminate floor over tongue and groove floorboards for an area measuring 300 sq ft. Cheers! Not into spending a fortune as this is a short term measure.


----------



## abc1234 (9 Jul 2011)

from what I can see (have been shopping around) prices start from about 6.99 per square yard (very cheap) to 8.99 (for bottom of the range branded stuff - e.g. Elka) ... and then up to 20+ per square yard for Balterio/Quickstep (good quality thatn comes with a 15 year guarantee).  Add a little more for underlay and fitting.  Better quality underlay will be more noiseproof, so more important for an upstairs room.  For what it's worth, we currently have very low grade laminate in our house - it is starting to show wear now in high traffic areas (e.g. the hall), but that's after 5 years of family wear & tear.  So it is fine short-term, if not the most elegant look ever!


----------

